# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Turan' A Vurulan Darbeler

## iputisamo

TURAN' A VURULAN DARBELER 

Nehirlerin akışı Türk birliği yönündedir: Dil birliği, fikir birliği, işbirliği! Ama...Turan Yazgan Yazdı.

Ama geçen 15 yıl için üzgün olmam normaldir. Devletimizin politik, sosyal ve kültürel hatalarını içime sindirememem son derece normaldir. 

l 29+5 harf diye alfabe kabul etmek akıl dışı ve Turanğa ilk darbeyi vuran ahmaklıktır. Hiçbir dilin iki alfabesi olmaz. 

l Türk ülkelerinden öğrenci getirip onları memnun edememek akıldışı bir tutumdur. 10.000 kişi diye böbürlenmek de cehalettir. Romanya, Moldovyağdan (3 milyon nüfuslu) 15 bin öğrenci getirtir. 

l Yurt dışında üniversite açıp Rus diliyle eğitim yapmak gülünçtür. Yalnız düşmanlar değil dostların da alay konusudur. 

l Türk sermayesiyle özel okullar kurup İngilizce eğitim yapmak kölelik ruhu taşımak demektir. Son örneği Bulgaristanğda ğTürk üniversitesiğ kuranların İngilizce eğitim yapılacağını ilan etmelerini kim içine sindirebiliyor? Biz Vakıf olarak bu gülünç duruma bir cevap olmak üzere Bulgaristanğda Türkçe eğitim yapacak bir İşLETME Fakültesi kurduk ve bu yıl hazırlık sınıfını başlatıyoruz. 

l Amerikan ülkücüleri (!?)nin Türk illerinde cirit atmasına karşı bir tedbir alamamış olmamızı affedebiliyor musunuz? 

l Bakü - Ceyhanğın 15 yıldır sürümcemede kalmasına ve mal bizim, toprak bizim olduğu halde ve Zengezurğun delinerek geçmesi gerektiği halde, Gürcistanğdan geçmesini ve çok küçük bir hisseye sahip oluşumuzu neye bağlayabiliriz? 

Daha pek çok şey üzüntülü olmamızı gerektirir ama asla ümitsiz olmamızı gerektirmez. 

Nehirlerin akışı Türk birliği yönündedir: Dil birliği, fikir birliği, işbirliği!...

Tanrı Türkğü Korusun.

----------

